# Trim tag help on a 68 convert



## 68gtored (Jun 3, 2015)

Guys,
I have most of the tag figured out but I cant decipher a couple of pieces and was wondering if you could assist. 

on the top of the trim tag above the factory built I have a 50 1SC

are these trim options?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

This is called your fixture or gate number. This is the location in the plant where your body was welded up. Gate 50. The dash 1 is the work shift, in your case 1st work shift. Some cowl tags do have a letter or two after the work shift but most do not. These letters are unkown at this time.


----------

